# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  طريقتي لاخبر زوجي جنس المولود...

## شيخة القيد

الحمدلله انا حامل والحين في الشهر السادس والله يرزق كل متزوجه
المهم انا قررت اسوي اشعه واعرف شو جنس المولود فقررت اني اعملها بدون ما اخبر زوجي واخليها له مفاجاه اشتريت بوكس صغير وقررت احط فيه صورة البيبي في الاشعه ورساله موجهه من البيبي الى الاب وبحط بعد بدله (بناتيه او ولاديه)لما اعرف شو جنسه +قحفيه للبيبي...
وبعدين بعزم ريلي على مطعم رومنسي وبهديه الصندوق واكيد لما يفتحه بيتفاجا لانه هو بعد متشوق يعرف شو جنس البيبي....
المهم انا ما اعرف شو اكتب في الرساله ابيها مختصره وفيها مفردات طفوليه
مثل انا احبك يا بابا ....الخ ولدك اللي يحبك موووت .... 
ممكن تساعدوني بافكاركم الحلو وماتقصرون

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## عاشقة s

بابا لازم تستليلي بامبلز ازلق ماليد أغلاد بنات " إذا كان ولد 
الله يسهل عليج ويرزقج الذرية المعافاه امين يارب

----------


## (00نواره00)

اذا ولد شوفي اهتمامات ريلج مثل الكره لعب السوني البحر واكتبي ((((باباه متى بنسير نلعب كره)))
واذا بنوته اكتبي (( باباتي حلو فستاني ماماه اشترته)) 
واكتبي المرسل الاسم الي في خاطرج تسمين النونو به
والله يسهل عليج ان شالله

----------


## جميلتي

هههههههههههههههههههه


انا ويا الاخت عاشقه هههههههههخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## M!ss Bl!ng

لووووول

روووعـــــــــه

الله يتمم حملــج على خير ^^

.
.


نص الرســالة 


عزيزي باباتي

اثحالك؟

ثخبارك؟

اثتقتلي ولا لأ؟

أنا ياي فالتريج 

ماما اليوم علفت اني (بنت/ولد)

وفلحت وااااايد

انته فلحان؟؟؟

اتلياااااني ... باقي 3 ثهور وبوثل

اثترلي واااااايد ألعاب أوكي؟؟؟؟

يلا باي أنا بلقد الحين ^^

.
.
.


لووووول


أدري الرساله عبيطه

بس هاي اللي يت ع بالي ^^

بالتوفيق غناتي

----------


## nourlglb

> لووووول
> 
> روووعـــــــــه
> 
> الله يتمم حملــج على خير ^^
> 
> .
> .
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههه

رووووووعة

----------


## baby-rak-

عيبتني رسالة M!ss Bl!ng كشخه  :Smile: 

ان شاء الله الموعد الياي بعرف جنس الجنين ويااارب ولد..

----------


## غــ مرحوم ـلا

رووووعه ههههههههه يللا بنات عطوهاا افكااار بعد ..الله يسعدج ياااارب

----------


## هنوده1

هههههههه روعه الله يتمم لج على خيييييييير

----------


## اخر معاناتي

> لووووول
> 
> روووعـــــــــه
> 
> الله يتمم حملــج على خير ^^
> 
> .
> .
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههه حلوووووووه هاي ..

----------


## شيخة القيد

> بابا لازم تستليلي بامبلز ازلق ماليد أغلاد بنات " إذا كان ولد 
> الله يسهل عليج ويرزقج الذرية المعافاه امين يارب


روعه فكرة تستليلي البامبلز مشكوره غناتي :12 (35):

----------


## شيخة القيد

> اذا ولد شوفي اهتمامات ريلج مثل الكره لعب السوني البحر واكتبي ((((باباه متى بنسير نلعب كره)))
> واذا بنوته اكتبي (( باباتي حلو فستاني ماماه اشترته)) 
> واكتبي المرسل الاسم الي في خاطرج تسمين النونو به
> والله يسهل عليج ان شالله


مشكوره نواره حلوه حركة الفستان اذا بنت انشالله بسويها
الله يوفقكم كلكم ماقصرتو.... :13 (6):

----------


## شيخة القيد

> لووووول
> 
> روووعـــــــــه
> 
> الله يتمم حملــج على خير ^^
> 
> .
> .
> 
> ...


ماشالله عليكم صدق ماتقصرون والرساله عباطتها حلوه وخفيفه مشكوره الغلا وايد استفدت منكم
 :Anotherone:

----------


## شيخة القيد

اشكر كل اللي ردوا علي والصراحه كل فكره احلى من الثانيه الله يوفقكم ويرزق كل وحده ماتتمناه
اتمنى اشوف افكار جديده عشان كلنا نستفيد

----------


## قلب عيسى

عيبتني رسالة M!ss Bl!ng بصراحة روعة

----------


## بدروه

*ههههههههههههههه روووووووعه اونه انا فلحاان عيبتني هههههه*

----------


## ربشه

هههههههههههههههه 
حلوه افكاركم خواتي يلا بدعو زياده ومنكم نستفيد

----------


## روح المعال

الله يرزق الجميع الذرية الصالحة..
up
up
up

----------


## مريوم المهيري

M!ss Bl!ng ابدعتي حلوه الفكره

----------


## حوردبي

باباتي .. 

مامتي تحبك وووووووووووايد ..

عسان تذيه تبا تثويلك مفادئه ..

وتخبلك عني أنا العنوني ..

العنوني الثغير ولول حلو .. أو بنونه حلوه ..

اتلياني أنا ياي بثويلك حثله وايد .. 

اتلبا في عدك إن شاء الله ..

أموت في حثك إللي أثمعه كل يوم ..

ولولك الامول .. أو بنتوتك الاموله ..
ملاحظة : يكون أحسن لوتحطين في العلبه بدال الملابس .. سيارة صغيرة أو عروسه صغيرة كبر نص الكف بتحصلينهم في تويز آر أص ..

----------


## غلا خلادي

كشخه عيبني الرسااااااايل

----------


## الوفيه

هههه حلوه الرسايل وايد

الله يتمم لج على خير

----------


## حوردبي

باباتي .. 

مامتي تحبك وووووووووووايد ..

عسان تذيه تبا تثويلك مفادئه ..

وتخبلك عني أنا العنوني ..

العنوني الثغير ولول حلو .. أو بنونه حلوه ..

اتلياني أنا ياي بثويلك حثله وايد .. 

اتلبا في عدك إن شاء الله ..

أموت في حثك إللي أثمعه كل يوم ..

ولولك الامول .. أو بنتوتك الاموله ..
ملاحظة : يكون أحسن لوتحطين في العلبه بدال الملابس .. سيارة صغيرة أو عروسه صغيرة كبر نص الكف بتحصلينهم في تويز آر أص ..



يالله بنات .. نبا أكثر

----------


## اشكري

اكتبي بالشموع ولد^^او بنوتة

----------


## نقنوقة

very nice 
=)

----------


## الغاوية22

> لووووول
> 
> روووعـــــــــه
> 
> الله يتمم حملــج على خير ^^
> 
> .
> .
> 
> ...






روووووووعة

----------


## h2h

والله نايس  :Smile:  فكره حلوه وايد

الله يتمملج على خير

وحلوه الكلمات 

برايي خذي من كل جمله شي وانتي كوني ع راحتج

----------


## أم كاكي

الله يثبت حملج ويرزق كل محروم ويسهل عليج

خبرينا شو كتيبتي

----------


## Hno0odah

حلوه رسالة اختيه M!ss Bl!ng

والله يسهل عليج يارب

----------


## زهرة السوسن

تصدقين انا فرحت ليش ما اعرف لما قريت موضوعج ؟؟؟؟؟

نص الرسالة : 

بابا انا مثتاق اثوفك بس ثو اثوي باقي 4 ثهووور لين ما انزل 

بابا انا تراني ( بنت ) او ( ولد ) 

اختار انته وماما اسم حلوووو واثتري لي العاب واااايد واثياب تراني 9 ثهووور مفصخ 

بوثثثثثثثثثثثثثثه على خدك 
باي

----------


## أم_علي_2015

ههههههههه مس بلينغ روعة

----------


## دانة الأمارات

*مبروووك رااح ينادوونك بعد 3 شهوور بـأبو ؟؟؟؟؟

الله يقومج بالسلامه أنت و البيبي ؛؛*

----------


## FFF

وايد حلوه الرساله اللي كتبتها الاخت 


اكتبيله 

باباتي الحلو 

اليوم مماتي عرفت اني بنت او ولد 

وانا انشالله بيي قريب وبطلع عشان اشوفكم 

بس لاتنسون تشتورولي اغراض حلوه على ذوقكم

باي 

اتريوني

----------


## مـرت الظابــط

مشكوره غناتي عطيتينا افكار حق المستقبل 
بس افضل يكوون مفاجئه

----------


## شقاوة بريئه

ههههههه بصرااحه خواتي افكااركم كلها حلووه وشكلي يوم بعرف جنس المولود بنفذ الفكره خخخخخ

----------


## شيخة القيد

والله فرحتوني بردوكم واستفاديت انا وغيري من هالافكار
الله يتمم حمل كل حامل ويرزق كل محروم 
اااامين

----------


## أم سعيد 15

الله يتمم لج حملج ويسهل عليج الولادة 

عاد اختي انا ماشي ريلي داش وياي غرفة السونار وهواللي يسأل الدكتور بنفسه 


ما شي مفاجات  :Frown:

----------


## عيناوية وبس

الله يتمم لج حملج ويسهل عليج الولادة

----------


## قطوه ملسونه

حلوه هاي.. اشترلي ملابس انا 9شهور مفصخ :>

ان شاء الله بسوي الحركه يوم بعرف جنس الكتكوت ^.^

----------


## شيخة القيد

*بنات انا كتبت طريقتي اللي اعتمدتها بعد سماع افكاركم بس ما اعرف ليش الموضوع اتسكر وانكتب عليه منقول*

----------


## *عواش*

نص الرســالة 


عزيزي باباتي

اثحالك؟

ثخبارك؟

اثتقتلي ولا لأ؟

أنا ياي فالتريج 

ماما اليوم علفت اني (بنت/ولد)

وفلحت وااااايد

انته فلحان؟؟؟

اتلياااااني ... باقي 3 ثهور وبوثل

اثترلي واااااايد ألعاب أوكي؟؟؟؟

يلا باي أنا بلقد الحين ^^

.
.
.


لووووول


أدري الرساله عبيطه

بس هاي اللي يت ع بالي ^^

بالتوفيق غناتي



........


هههههههههه عيبتني

----------


## شيخة القيد

up up up

----------


## ميـــاسة

الله جاااان اشتااااااااق للحمل  :Smile:

----------


## ورده*جـوريه

موفقه

----------


## الله يحفظهم

انا فديتج ..عقب ما طلعت من العياده وخبرتني الدكتوره أن النونو ولد ..واتصلت بريلي وقتله ..يا بو محمد ..وهو اسم ولدي الصغير .محمد يسلم عليك وقولك بابا عقب جم شهر بطلع اترياني ..والله اذكر أن ريلي تم يضحك من قلبه ..يقولي فديتج ..سلامج وسلامة محمد اهم شئ ..وسلمي على محمد وقولي له بابا يقولك تعال بسرعه يبغي يحبك ويحب امك ..

----------


## فن القفطان

لكل مناسبة هدية
ولكل هدية مرسل
.. .. .. .. ..
وكل هدية تنهدى لشخص معين
في هدايا توصل بثواني
.. .. .. .. ..
وفي هدايا تاخذ وقت لين ماتوصل
والهدايا تختلف على حسب مرسلها
.. .. .. .. ..
في هدايا نعرفها وننتظرها ببرود
وفي هدايا ننتظرها على أحر من الجمر
.. .. .. .. ..
وانا هدية من الله
وباخذ 9 شهور لين اوصل
.. .. .. .. ..
إلى أغلى أب (بابا أسم ريلي) وأحلى أم (ماما اسمي)
مع حبي
انا البيبي المشتاق لاحضانكم
أحبكم

----------


## memo22

*لا يعلم ما في الارحام الا خالقها وحده علام الغيوب

و الدليل من القران بقوله تعالى: (( إن الله عنده علم الساعة وينزل الغيث ويعلم ما في الأرحام وما تدري نفس ماذا تكسب غدا وما تدري نفس بأي أرض تموت إن الله عليم خبير )) [34: لقمان ] 
وعَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ - رضى الله عنهما - أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قَالَ « مَفَاتِيحُ الْغَيْبِ خَمْسٌ لاَ يَعْلَمُهَا إِلاَّ اللَّهُ لاَ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِى غَدٍ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ ، وَلاَ يَعْلَمُ مَا تَغِيضُ الأَرْحَامُ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ وَلاَ يَعْلَمُ مَتَى يَأْتِى الْمَطَرُ أَحَدٌ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ ، وَلاَ تَدْرِى نَفْسٌ بِأَىِّ أَرْضٍ تَمُوتُ ، وَلاَ يَعْلَمُ مَتَى تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ » رواه البخاري . 


و معرفة جنس المولود علم و متطور ما ننكر لكن حتى العلم في منه الحلال و في منه الحرام الي يتعارض مع شريعتنا الاسلاميه السمحه

توكلوا على الله كل الي يرزقكم فيه من ذكر او انثى خير المهم الخلقه التامه و يكون ولد صالح*

----------


## شيخة القيد

> *لا يعلم ما في الارحام الا خالقها وحده علام الغيوب
> 
> و الدليل من القران بقوله تعالى: (( إن الله عنده علم الساعة وينزل الغيث ويعلم ما في الأرحام وما تدري نفس ماذا تكسب غدا وما تدري نفس بأي أرض تموت إن الله عليم خبير )) [34: لقمان ] 
> وعَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ - رضى الله عنهما - أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قَالَ « مَفَاتِيحُ الْغَيْبِ خَمْسٌ لاَ يَعْلَمُهَا إِلاَّ اللَّهُ لاَ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِى غَدٍ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ ، وَلاَ يَعْلَمُ مَا تَغِيضُ الأَرْحَامُ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ وَلاَ يَعْلَمُ مَتَى يَأْتِى الْمَطَرُ أَحَدٌ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ ، وَلاَ تَدْرِى نَفْسٌ بِأَىِّ أَرْضٍ تَمُوتُ ، وَلاَ يَعْلَمُ مَتَى تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ » رواه البخاري . 
> 
> 
> و معرفة جنس المولود علم و متطور ما ننكر لكن حتى العلم في منه الحلال و في منه الحرام الي يتعارض مع شريعتنا الاسلاميه السمحه
> 
> توكلوا على الله كل الي يرزقكم فيه من ذكر او انثى خير المهم الخلقه التامه و يكون ولد صالح*


 :Anotherone: 

قصدج ان هذا الشي حرام سامحيني اختي انا مو معاج وين الحرج في هالشي؟؟
الحمدلله احنا راضيين بالقسمه والنصيب واللهم لاعتراض بس هامجرد رغبه وفضول
وعلى قولتج العلم تتطور وصار الواحد يعرف مابالارحام اقولج لا بعده ومستحيل انه يوصل لهذي الدرجه العلم كله عند رب العالمين فاذا كان العلم محصور بمعرفة جنس المولود فالعلم عند الله يمتد لمعرفة جميع تفاصيل الجنين..هل سوف يعيش ام سيموت؟سيكون سعيد ام شقي؟ناجح ام خاسر؟تقي ام عاصي؟ هذا كله في علم الغيب وهذا هو القصد في الايه الكريمه
انا ماافتي من راسي هذا كلام انا سمعته من شيخ
اشكرج اختي على تنويرج الموضوع بكلام الله تعالى
وسامحيني اذا فهمت غلط............

----------


## شيخة القيد

الله ينولج اللي في بالج امين

----------


## شيخة القيد

> الله جاااان اشتااااااااق للحمل


الله يحقق لج امانيج



> لكل مناسبة هدية
> ولكل هدية مرسل
> .. .. .. .. ..
> وكل هدية تنهدى لشخص معين
> في هدايا توصل بثواني
> .. .. .. .. ..
> وفي هدايا تاخذ وقت لين ماتوصل
> والهدايا تختلف على حسب مرسلها
> .. .. .. .. ..
> ...


الله كلمات مؤثره تسلمين ع المشاركه نورت الموضوع



> انا فديتج ..عقب ما طلعت من العياده وخبرتني الدكتوره أن النونو ولد ..واتصلت بريلي وقتله ..يا بو محمد ..وهو اسم ولدي الصغير .محمد يسلم عليك وقولك بابا عقب جم شهر بطلع اترياني ..والله اذكر أن ريلي تم يضحك من قلبه ..يقولي فديتج ..سلامج وسلامة محمد اهم شئ ..وسلمي على محمد وقولي له بابا يقولك تعال بسرعه يبغي يحبك ويحب امك ..


لوول عاد تصدقين وفرتي الجهد والتفكير الله يحفظهم لج محمد وبومحمد
سلام

----------


## ام اريامي

هههههههه روعه الله يتمم لج على خيييييييير

----------


## Anwaar

ما شاء الله حلوة افكار البنات  :Smile:

----------


## أم الشيخ سعيد

الله يحفظ لج النونو يا رب

----------


## وسط قلبه

> تصدقين انا فرحت ليش ما اعرف لما قريت موضوعج ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> نص الرسالة : 
> 
> بابا انا مثتاق اثوفك بس ثو اثوي باقي 4 ثهووور لين ما انزل 
> 
> بابا انا تراني ( بنت ) او ( ولد ) 
> 
> اختار انته وماما اسم حلوووو واثتري لي العاب واااايد واثياب تراني 9 ثهووور مفصخ 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ناااااااااااااااايس 

ومس بلينق ابدعتي ^^

----------

